# Canning onions?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I have 10 or 15 pounds of onions and I'd like to try chopping and canning as opposed to dehydrating or freezing. Have any of you done this? I'm thinking of half-pint jars. Any idea how long and at what pressure I'd need to do them? Should I blanch them first? I have a new All-American canner, but there is no recommendation for onions in the books.

Thanks!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

found this:

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/preparing-canned-onions.html

I had never considered doing anything but pickled onions- this gets my curiosity going- I hope to hear from those who have canned onions.

Kris


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I can them in beef broth (cut up, add broth, can). It's a great jump start on French Onion Soup, meatloaf, roasts or stews.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I can them in beef broth (cut up, add broth, can). It's a great jump start on French Onion Soup, meatloaf, roasts or stews.


That's all I've done too, i.e. French onion soup and pickled onions. I don't have much luck storing onions, so would be interested in canning some plain also.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

mammabooh said:


> I have 10 or 15 pounds of onions and I'd like to try chopping and canning as opposed to dehydrating or freezing. Have any of you done this? I'm thinking of half-pint jars. Any idea how long and at what pressure I'd need to do them? Should I blanch them first? I have a new All-American canner, but there is no recommendation for onions in the books.
> 
> Thanks!


I just stuck 3 jars of onions in with my tomatoes the other night and did them for 20min at 15lbs. Sometimes I actually stick bunches of them in the same jars with the tomatoes too, but I had so many onions this year that I did a few alone when I had extra room.
I also pickled some and canned them in the same canner as my pickles earlier in the year.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I decided to just add beef broth. Tomorrow, I'll do some with chicken broth.

Our son (9) likes the taste of onions, but hates to find a chunk. I'm thinking that these will be cooked enough that they won't be recognizable as onions.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mammabooh,

If you find your self with too many onions and no way to use them up, please try this recipe. I call it hot dog onions. I don't know if you have ever had them but these are the onions you get on a hot dog that are "cooked" in a red type sauce at the dirty water hot dog stands or baseball games around here.

You slice your onions thinly and cut in half so you have strips of onions,
saute the onions in oil, when they are soft you add salt pepper, cracked red pepper for zip (to taste) and ketchup and cook for at least 15 minutes.

The sauce should be brownish in color after the onions release their sugar.

You would can this like a vegetable as their is no vinegar I believe, anybody know for certain? I have added this to many dishes that needed some cooked onion, try a little if you get a chance some day, they are delicious.

Around here we can buy them in a jar.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

You could caramelize them and then can them.


----------

